# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  DNI.

## Mossy

¡Buenas!

Al haber sido todo el tema de selectividad, me he hecho con bastantes números de DNI de mis amigos, y me gustaría hacer efectos de adivinación o cualquier otra cosa. De hecho, me van a presentar a una chica un día de estos, de la cual yo conozco su DNI, y me gustaría hacerle algo con eso. El problema es que no se me ocurre nada así fantástico... ¿vosotros hacéis algo con DNI's?

Por ejemplo, a mi se me ha ocurrido esto: saco una carta cualquiera, le escribo la letra y me la guardo en el bolsillo de la camisa diciendo que será mi comodín o algo así. Despues, f**rz* las cartas correspondientes al número del DNI. Recalco que todas las cartas son distintas, y que podían haber escogido cualquier otra, pero que han elegido ésas. Finalmente le pido a la chica la cartera, saco su DNI y le pido a otra persona que vaya diciendo los números uno a uno a medida que yo voy revelando las cartas. Finalmente concluyo diciendo "¿Y la letra? Porque claro, os acordáis que me había guardado una carta en el bolsillo... ¿puedes decir la letra en alto?".
Sin embargo, me parece que le falta algo... no sé, no me acaba de convencer.

¿Alguna otra sugerencia?

----------


## Iban

Demasiado evidente. Tienes que buscar algo que no se explique con un: te sabias mi dni.

Luego escribo más.

----------


## Pulgas

Al ser bastantes dígitos, debes buscar un juego en el que pueda aparecer el número diréctamente. Cualquier juego de adivinación de numeración de billete te sirve al efecto.
Rubiales tiene uno de aparición de cartas con el número de un billete en el que el espectador va mezclando montones (se hacen cuatro) boca arriba o boca abajo, según quiera y al final aparecen las cartas correspondientes al número. Si en los dorsos escribes letras, puedes tener los 9 dígitos del DNI más la letra (total, nueve cartas)

----------


## Iban

Cuando lo hagas, no le pidas, el dni a la chica. Simplemente di: que curioso, esto parece el numero de un carne de identidad...

Pero eso no es suficiente, hace falta un post climax. Dale al coco, hombre de Dios, en Internet puedes encontrar toda la vida de esa chica... Construye una rutina entera. Encadena aparentes coincidencias en la resolucion de cada juego hasta que el resultado global sea abrumador.

----------


## Iban

Nombres de los padres, de los amigos, edad, fecha de nacimiento, signo del zodiaco,colegio en el que ha estudiado, lugar de veraneo, calle donde vive, gustos musicales, actor preferido... Si sabes buscar puedes dejarla de piedra, con tal de que seas sutil en cada adivinacion. Nunca vayas directamente a por ella, que sea ella la que interprete los resultados. Los ira gritando en voz alta a medida que sucedan.

----------


## Darkman

Manolo Talman tiene un efecto de adivinación de datos del DNI con los ojos vendados. En directo resulta muy fuerte. Yo, que tengo un nombre poco común, le di el mío para ponérselo difícil y lo averiguó, claro, además de las últimas cifras y la letra (supongo que no lo leyó entero por temas de protección de datos). Lo tiene publicado en sus Notas mentales.

----------


## Mossy

Jajajaja me ha hecho gracia el mensaje de Iban, muy acosador. Pero no es mala idea... tengo bastantes de esos datos y podría conseguir más. Podría pensar algo... aunque a primera vista no sé por dónde cogerlo.

Si no hiciera eso, con el mensaje de Pulgas se me ha ocurrido algo... su nombre y apellidos tiene exactamente el mismo número de dígitos que el número de DNI y la letra. Podría tener duplicados de las cartas que se han forz. (los dígitos del DNI) con otros dorsos distintos, y además en cada dorso una letra con cinta aislante negra. De forma que se sacan las cartas, durante la elección se han visto unos dorsos determinados, y después enf. las cartas elegidas (que por la cara serán las mismas) y revelar que son los dígitos del DNI. Después sólo hay que dar la vuelta una a una y será el nombre y los apellidos de la chica... no sé, por hacer algo más. Es que por poder se pueden hacer muchas cosas, el problema es que ninguna me acaba de convencer... es lo que dice Iban, lo he podido mirar en cualquier sitio.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

Una buena idea podría ser esta especie de centro roto, que sería decirle que escriba un numero su móvil, su dni, u otro que puedas conocer fácilmente por lo métodos que te pueda comentar iban, y pescar para saber de que es es. tras esto pides que lo quemen, pero que tu no vas a mirar, mientras tanto te das la vuelta y con un bastoncillo y cera u otra cosa te lo escribes en el brazo, finges adivinarlo de las cenizas, pero eso no es todo, al pasarte las cenizas por el brazo ¡EL NUMERO APARECE ESCRITO! Y o creo que es una buena idea.

----------


## Ravenous

> Al ser bastantes dígitos, debes buscar un juego en el que pueda aparecer el número diréctamente. Cualquier juego de adivinación de numeración de billete te sirve al efecto.
> Rubiales tiene uno de aparición de cartas con el número de un billete en el que el espectador va mezclando montones (se hacen cuatro) boca arriba o boca abajo, según quiera y al final aparecen las cartas correspondientes al número. Si en los dorsos escribes letras, puedes tener los 9 dígitos del DNI más la letra (total, nueve cartas)


 Precisamente, yo hago ese juego de Rubiales con DNI, cuando puedo. Pero omito la letra que no me pega ni con cola, salvo que sea j, q, o k. Dejo las cartas sobre la mesa, y le pregunto a quien ha mezclado, si el número le suena de algo (el tema es que el contacto deja una huella de nuestra personalidad en cada objeto que tocamos, como la baraja).

----------


## Pulgas

> el problema es que ninguna me acaba de convencer... es lo que dice Iban, lo he podido mirar en cualquier sitio.


Si la manipulación de la baraja la hace el público, la duda de si te sabes o no el DNI desaparece por completo, porque, aunque te la supieras, ¿cómo puede salir el número si la mezcla la hace el espectador?

Pd.: Raven el juego de Rubiales lo hago yo también (con algún toque mío) y, cuando ha sido con DNI (sólo un par de veces) no he metido la letra, aunque al escribir el mensaje no me parecía mala idea. Tendré que probarlo, porque las nuevas generaciones sí asumen laq letra como parte del DNI.

----------


## Ravenous

Jo, y yo que me creía original... :D

----------


## Mossy

> Si la manipulación de la baraja la hace el público, la duda de si te sabes o no el DNI desaparece por completo, porque, aunque te la supieras, ¿cómo puede salir el número si la mezcla la hace el espectador?
> 
> Pd.: Raven el juego de Rubiales lo hago yo también (con algún toque mío) y, cuando ha sido con DNI (sólo un par de veces) no he metido la letra, aunque al escribir el mensaje no me parecía mala idea. Tendré que probarlo, porque las nuevas generaciones sí asumen laq letra como parte del DNI.


Hombre, sé cómo hacer para que manipule el espectador y saque una, o como mucho dos cartas... pero ocho la verdad no... vaya, a no ser que fuera con los mismos métodos una y otra vez, pero descartado.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

Pero mediante al método que te comenta pulgas de rubiales, que me imagino que sera el de el triunfo de jhon bannon, puede hacerlo todo un espectador.

----------


## Iban

¿Has oído hablar de Al Koran?

----------


## Mossy

Al Koran... no sé, de oídas, sobre todo me suenan las barajas Al Koran.

Ya, pero el método que dice Pulgas no lo conozco la verdad. ¿Dónde se puede encontrar?

----------


## Iban

Ale, pues ya tienes un MP. nunca te acostarás... sin saber una cosa más.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

Aquí te pongo un vídeo:
Play It Straight (Triumph) by John Bannon - YouTube
 para que te haga una idea, es muy sencillo, como pista te diré que utiliza un principio parecido al shuffle bored.

----------


## Mossy

¡Ah! sí, jolín. Conozco ese juego, y lo sé hacer. Pues es otra idea, oye... no la descarto. Es bastante fácil.

----------


## Mossy

Ayer hice el juego del DNI... éxito rotundo  :001 005:  no pudieron haber flipado más.

¡Os invito a probarlo!

----------


## Vaza

> Pero mediante al método que te comenta pulgas de rubiales, que me imagino que sera el de el triunfo de jhon bannon, puede hacerlo todo un espectador.



Yo uso un juego para adivinar el movil del espectador y prácticamente lo hace todo él en sus manos.

Le doy la baraja mezcla libremente, y cuando ha terminado le pido que saque su movil, momento que aprovecho para sujetarle la baraja. 

Le pido que encienda el bluethooth y le devuelvo la baraja para que sea él el que hace el juego, sacando 4 cartas, y contando hasta 10, luego sumando.....

Para que finalmente él nombre una a una las cifras de su movil mientras coloca las cartas boca a bajo en la mesa. 

Al finalizar le damos la vuelta a la primera carta mientras él lentamente va nombrando las cifras. Al salir el 6, el CLIMAX es total al girar la primera carta y ver que es un 6. Luego va nombrando y girando.

Si no se el numero del espectador suelo usar mi nº y consigo un doble efecto ya que tras el CLIMAX del primer 6, al ver que no coinciden el resto de números, piensan que el mago ha fallado. Le pido que lo busque en sus contactos y obviamente no lo tiene. Le pido que llame y es en ese momento cuando suena mi telefono.

Tambien sirve para conseguir el teléfono de esa chica a la que puedes invitar a una copa...

----------

